# SPAM



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you eat spam?

Have you tried other flavors of spam?

For fiscal 2019, Hormel reported that Spam had its fifth consecutive year of record sales

I bought a can a few weeks ago. I have not ate it since I was a kid.

I have to think spam is in a preppers cupboard.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't like SPAM
I do like HAM
They both come in cans.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I like it fried and crispy!

Mon


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Hormel is just giving the American consumer what it wants. Food loaded with fat and salt. Have you ever wondered why heart disease and cardiovascular disease is the number one cause for early death in Americans?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

With pineapple slices and brown sugar. Broiled.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> Hormel is just giving the American consumer what it wants. Food loaded with fat and salt. Have you ever wondered why heart disease and cardiovascular disease is the number one cause for early death in Americans?


Well, I have to think a business model that gives the American consumer what it does not want would be troublesome. 

There is a rumor that a plant based spam is under development.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

HDRider said:


> There is a rumor that a plant based spam is under development.


That will likely be just as bad for you as the plant-based Beyond patties and Impossible burgers. Both are chalk full of salt and oil. No thank you.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Spam, home grown tomato, Duke's mayo sandwich is.....well hard to beat. Two days ago, i had the last of our homegrown tomatoes on a sandwich. I think that my SAD is related directly to homegrown tomatoes.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am picking tomatoes every couple of days still. I had three Roma tomato plants on the deck and moved them in when the weather changed. It is so much fun!


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

That is just mean.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Hiro said:


> Spam, home grown tomato, Duke's mayo sandwich is.....well hard to beat. Two days ago, i had the last of our homegrown tomatoes on a sandwich. I think that my SAD is related directly to homegrown tomatoes.





Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am picking tomatoes every couple of days still. I had three Roma tomato plants on the deck and moved them in when the weather changed. It is so much fun!
> View attachment 82076


You’re both mean!


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> You’re both mean!


Yes, but she is meaner............more mean. Alice will correct my word choice if it isn't correct.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Mean, meaner, meanest?


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

We both love Spam with eggs, as a sandwich and I can eat the Spam straight out of a foil pack.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't care for it out of the can.
I liked fried span sandwiches on toasted bread with mayo, cheese, lettuce and tomatoes but it has been years, as my wife banned it from my diet because of the sodium. Actually we don't even eat lettuce anymore either kale or spinach in our salads and sandwiches. Mayo is out too.

I do most of the grocery shopping now a days, I think some span will be on the next list.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Mom used to make a hash from diced spam mixed with diced raw peppers and onions, and cooked potatos. It was really good. I've made it a few times over the last 40 years or so but now it tastes far too salty for me, even using the reduced sodium version. I also didn't like it cold, it had to be fried to get those crispy edges.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kare slices the smoked or bacon flavored spam about every other week and fries it to go with mashed potatoes. those are the only flavored ones we have tried.


I like to boil up some rice then dice up some spam in it or elbow mac and spam.

Sliced Spam made into a club sandwich or a grilled with chease sandwich.

If you go to Spams web site they have around 100 recipes for it.
https://www.spam.com/recipes

I do a Hominey bacon scramble and really like it a lot. Have thought to replace the bacon with spam, I would if I ever find a can of bacon flavored spam kare would let go of.

If you feel spam is like most processed food to salty to fatty then make your own.
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...1B944D971B9243CD5D731B944D971B9243C&FORM=VIRE


 Al


----------



## showmeonthedollwhere (Dec 19, 2019)

There are generic versions of "spiced ham in a can".


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> Hormel is just giving the American consumer what it wants. Food loaded with fat and salt. Have you ever wondered why heart disease and cardiovascular disease is the number one cause for early death in Americans?


So true! My hubby and I totally changed the way we eat in the last year. No canola oil, no high fructose corn syrup, eating non GMO/Organic, and cooking every meal vs eating out or having pre-prepared junk. It is amazing how much better we feel. When you start cutting out the process foods, you don't have that desire to snack or over eat. You are simply satisfied. Side benefits: More energy! Less Brain Fog! And for me....I've lost 35 lbs according to my doctor. (I was totally amazed at what we in our food when I started reading labels before anything goes in my cart. Scary stuff)


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Of couse what you read off the label any way.
*"No canola oil, nohigh fructose corn syrup, eating non GMO/Organic"*

I don't trust the lebal my self. READDING LABELS YOU WOULD BE LEAD TO BELIEVE A HERFORD IS NEVER BUCHERED EITHER. only angus.

 Al


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Back in the 1980's I worked for a Outfitter in Creed Colorado. We ate Spam two or three times a day. I can't stand the sight of the stuff, and the smell of it cooking turns my stomach. I would eat a bucket of cold snot, before I would eat one slice of Spam.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> Back in the 1980's I worked for a Outfitter in Creed Colorado. We ate Spam two or three times a day. I can't stand the sight of the stuff, and the smell of it cooking turns my stomach. I would eat a bucket of cold snot, before I would eat one slice of Spam.


I bet you would get tired of cold snot if you ate a bucket of cold snot three times a day for years on end.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I bought a can yesterday. Not sure how long it will age on the shelf before I open it. Not sure if I will feed it to the dogs or not.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I had never tried it till a few years back and it was surprisingly good. I’d thought it would have a foamy texture for some reason. Not something I’d buy...if I want to indulge in a food loaded with fat, preservatives, etc I’d have a hot dog.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I bought a can yesterday. Not sure how long it will age on the shelf before I open it. Not sure if I will feed it to the dogs or not.


My can is still unopened.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I bought a can yesterday. Not sure how long it will age on the shelf before I open it. Not sure if I will feed it to the dogs or not.


I wouldn’t give them much. Sounds like a good way for them to get pancreatitis.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Any one with unopened Spam theydon't wany send it to me. I like the stuff there is so many quick things you can do with it.

Like most processed food it is loadded with stuff not good for you but so are hot dogs, canned chicken, canned ham, Potted meat and lunch meat to name some.

 Al


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

early on, spam was a cheap way to get meat, but the price kept going up ..
I like fried spam and mayonaisse on toast. two slices fine just perfectly on a piece of bread.
don't eat it often, but once in awhile it won't kill you.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

HDRider said:


> I bet you would get tired of cold snot if you ate a bucket of cold snot three times a day for years on end.


I bet you are right. So will just not eat either one.


----------

